# The 2nd Law



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was expecting, as a long time fan, to be let down a tad but the whole album has so far kept me listening. In fact I've listened to it over and over and it's really grown on me. Even the parts I thought I wouldn't.

Anyone else enjoying it? 

Can't wait for the 30th now


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

*muse*

Have to say this album has taken a couple of listens,unlike the other albums. but now im hooked. unsustainable is brilliant...:thumb:


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

superb album, Im a big fan of madness, brilliant record. unsustainable is probably my least favorite track...


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

really.this is bellamy through and through i thought..supremacy is very bond.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Agree on supremacy. The brass just adds that to it, hoping they open with that lol

Again unsustainable isn't my favourite to say the least, but I like the strings in the intro :lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

dramatic track,even better after a few drinks...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I like panic station too. Chris' stuff is also good, liquid state I like. 

I also like follow me! I like it all :lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

a long way since unintended..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Showbiz was such a good debut, but it was very 'I hate the world' compared to say origin which really defines them


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

i agree....seen them in cardiff 7 years ago....mind blowing....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So I've seen em a few times, and I will hand on heart say last Tuesday was the best. We were so close, and the new album really works well live.

Bring on the stadium tour next year!



















The stage came further out. Can't wait for Elbow at wembley on the 27th now!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And just bought 4 tickets for the emirates on the stadium tour next year! CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

lucky you......enjoy:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

